# 250 Ton Crane



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one have some rough measurements, or know where I can get some erection prints off the net?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

talk to Jerry P. hes in GRYs this issue, just copy off an HO scale one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one in my Lionel Set I got when I was in 5th Grade.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Trains, 

Try this: http://tinyurl.com/5tmz5zg 

Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not gotten my new GR issue. Hope I renewed!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, just got mine yesterday. Didn't get the last issue until I e-mailed that the postal service had lost mine and GR sent a new one out 1st class and I had it in 4 or 5 days. Great service. 

Henson


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

DTI356,

Thanks a bunch that's what I needed.

Don


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done ,,YET????


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I'm retired I don't have as much time as you! : )


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

IF you are REALLY in a hurry, and price is no object, Gary Kohs has some of his original all brass 1:32 250T B-E cranes completely motorized with R/C for only $6K [or so] for sale through his web site.. 

A wondrous piece of mechanical art. OTOH, you can probably build one for $250-$300 [or less]. Trucks are the real challenge. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Thanks but a little out of my price range! I was looking for a project to do over winter.

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Don, Jerry is just down the street from you, he made one last year.


----------

